# WME 29er Prototyp



## pepperpeter (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Mir gefällt das WME sehr gut, aber mich würde mehr der 29er Prototyp interessieren der auf ENDURO MTB vorgestellt wurde:
http://enduro-mtb.com/spyshot-conway-29-prototyp-gesichtet/







der rahmen ist auch sehr schön. gibt es dazu neuigkeiten oder infos? @Waldfabi 

an alle anderen: was ist eure meinung dazu?



ich habe mich hier extra registriert, da mich dieser rahmen interessiert.



danke und schönen gruß,
peter


----------



## Biost0ne (8. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich auch schon im auge :dauemn:

Wäre geil wenn da 650B+ passen würde  also das ganze boost zeugs !

Schön ein bike mit 2 Laufradsätzen  einmal 29 für normale touren und der andere in 27,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (9. Februar 2016)

Momentan sitzen wir da noch dran.
Das Projekt nimmt ziemlich viel Zeit in Anspruch, da wir das 29" Projekt in ähnlicher Perfektion wie unser Enduro WME entwickeln wollen.

Das Potenzial das in dem 29" Bike steckt ist unglaublich.
Ich bin kein 29" Anhänger, aber das Ding ist von der Performance wirklich der Hammer.
(Und das obwohl die Kinematikmuster bleischwer sind)

Gebt uns noch etwas Zeit.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (10. Februar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Gebt uns noch etwas Zeit.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom



Warum stellt ihr die Entwicklung nicht wie damals beim WME und Netz?

Muss ich dieses Jahr also wieder zur EB.


----------



## Waldfabi (14. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Warum stellt ihr die Entwicklung nicht wie damals beim WME und Netz?
> 
> Muss ich dieses Jahr also wieder zur EB.




Hallo Beppe,

das haben wir uns anfangs überlegt, aber ist das dann nicht ein alter Hut?
2x hintereinander die ganzen Entwicklungssteps zeigen?

Was man ebenfalls nicht vergessen darf:
Solch eine Entwicklung ist immens aufwendig und teuer.
Macht man so etwas als Hersteller derart transparent wie wir das beim WME Enduro gemacht haben,
lesen da natürlich nicht nur "Freunde" mit. 
Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass man eigene (teure) Lösungen und Details an anderen Neuerscheinungen ebenfalls sieht.


Mal sehen, eventuell seht ihr in naher Zukunft mehr von dem Projekt WME 29" .

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (7. März 2016)




----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2016)

weiss man schon wann in etwa das 29er erscheinen könnte?


----------



## Beppe (2. April 2016)

Dem Rhythmus der Bikebranche folgend wirds sicher zur EB vorgestellt und für 2017 bestellbar.


----------



## Beppe (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## *Souly* (3. August 2016)

Das Warten hat ein ende, heute gibt es die ersten bilder der 2017er 29" Räder.

CONWAY WME 629 Alu, grey/yellow, 2x10 SRAM GX





CONWAY WME 729 Alu, raw finish/red, 2x11 SRAM GX





CONWAY WME 829 Carbon, carbon/blue, 1x11 SRAM XO1





CONWAY WME 929 Carbon, carbon/orange, 2x11 SHIMANO XT






Servus 

Marcus


----------



## Reigam (3. August 2016)

Das WME 729 RAW gefällt mir  
Jetzt müssen die Preise nur noch einigermaßen passen... eurobike ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (3. August 2016)

Die Preise gibt es auf der Conway Facebook seite zu sehen.

https://www.facebook.com/conwaybikes

Grüße


----------



## Reigam (3. August 2016)

@*Souly* Vielen Dank! Perfekt


----------



## Beppe (3. August 2016)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Die Preise gibt es auf der Conway Facebook seite zu sehen.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/conwaybikes
> 
> Grüße



Wirds das 29er auch als Rahmenset geben?


----------



## vitaminc (3. August 2016)

Dämpferauswahl - was passt?
Geo?

Also so'n richtiges Top-Modell fehlt irgendwie.. am 929 ist ne XT Kurbel 2fach dran, naja.


----------



## *Souly* (4. August 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wirds das 29er auch als Rahmenset geben?



Soweit ich weiß werden keine Rahmen-Set´s angeboten.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Dämpferauswahl - was passt?
> Geo?
> 
> Also so'n richtiges Top-Modell fehlt irgendwie.. am 929 ist ne XT Kurbel 2fach dran, naja.



Die Rahmen sind wieder um einen Dämpfer ala Vivid Air und Cane Creek Double Barrel Air konstruiert.

An der Geo-Tabelle wird grad gearbeitet, die werde ich nachreichen.

2fach und Shimano ist halt eine Geschmackssache, ich bin auch 1fach Fan, vor allem mit 489% - 500% Übersetzungsbandbreite.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2016)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß werden keine Rahmen-Set´s angeboten.



Keine Ahnung, ob das das neue WME ist?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (7. August 2016)

Servus,

das ist das 27,5" wme.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2016)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das ist das 27,5" wme.
> 
> ...


Stimmt, das 29er hat den Dämpfer ja vorm Sitzrohr stehen und keinen full floater mehr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2016)

Kettenstrebenlääänge wie bei Jeffsy wäre für mich ein NoGo! Gebt euch bitte mal n büschen Mühe!


----------



## Stemminator (8. August 2016)

Moin moin, 
sind die Decals bei den neuen Modellen noch einmal klar uberlsckiert?


----------



## metalbks (15. Februar 2017)

Kommt da noch ein XL?


----------



## metalbks (10. Juni 2018)

Da mein Tallboy nun gegangen ist...Frage ich ein bisschen später nochmal nach... .

Wir es 2019 ein 29er in Grösse XL geben ?


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Juni 2018)

Leider Nein. 
Sorry.


----------



## metalbks (11. Juni 2018)

Das ist schade. Aber Danke für deine Antwort.

Bin mit meinem WME sowie dem WME MT Hardtail mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Christoph177 (11. Juli 2018)

Möchte mich auch mal äußern. Fahre seit einer Woche eine WME 629.
Muss sagen, klasse Bike, macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## wooky123 (14. September 2018)

Hallo, passt ein float x2 beim 29er wme rein? Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zu den vergleichbaren Kandidaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (19. September 2018)

das müsstest du mal präzisieren!
was wären vergleichbare kandidaten?
was beinhaltet fahren?

ich fahre mit dpx2. der hat einen angepassten dämpfertune. auch der x2, sollte er passen, müsste auf die kinematik angepasst werden.

das rad ist erst mal recht leicht verglichen mit vielen kandidaten am markt. meins ist race ready 13,3kg mit pedale und mit brauchbaren reifen! mit dd oder sg karkasse kommen ca.300-400gramm on top. dies nur als orientierung, da hier die vorlieben doch recht weit auseinander liegen. reifen unter 900-950gramm kommen mir eh nicht an solch ein bike!

geo: ist recht moderat, vielleicht auf dem ersten blick etwas oldschool, ABER das ist kein nachteil. dazu später mehr...#
kletterverhalten: sehr gut bis top. mit plattform absoluter höhenmeterfresser. ich fahre viele höhenmeter selbst!
bergabperformance: mit auf die kinematik ausgelegtem dämpfer sehr gut. kann meiner meinung nach mit den meisten aktuellen bikes am markt problemlos mithalten! geringe abstriche siedel ich mal im bereich der härtesten ews stages an. da performt das ein oder andere bike vermutlich besser, aber auch nur wenn es richtig deftig bergab geht. 
kurvenverhalten/beschleunigung: on top. erstens dank der geo, zweitens aufgrund des gewichtes und drittens weil sich das bike exzellent beschleunigen lässt. gerade auf engen singletrails ist es eine 'rakete'. geht es dann noch wellig daher, dann ist es eine echte spaßmaschine.
der lenkwinkel passt sehr gut, auch wenn ich eher flach bevorzuge. der radstand ist eher kürzer, was das handling in diesem bereich positiv beeinflusst.
enduro, oder am?: beides! ohne einschränkungen. das rad gibt laut bike test hinten 155mm frei. bei entsprechender endprogression des dämpfers nutzt man den fw komplett und hat so gut wie keine durchschläge. auch nicht bei entsprechenden jumps. wie gesagt, wird es ganz hart, dann rumpelt es auch mal ordentlich. ein komfortwunder ist es dann nicht. aber das entspricht auch nicht der ausrichtung von dem bike denke ich.

einschränkungen: ja. es wäre nicht mein rad für härtere bikepark sessions. da gibt es komfortablere. 

renntauglich (enduro): absolut. bin damit schon einige gefahren... das geht sehr gut.

zum schluß: understatement pur. ich vermute mal, es gibt nicht allzu viele leute die dem bike ansehen, was es kann. 
wer sich von den üblichen klischees frei machen kann ....

fahren heißt für mich: enduro orientiert. viele höhenmeter bergauf wie bergab. gern auch schnell. singletrails bevorzugt. natur vor gebaut.


----------



## wooky123 (20. September 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung.

Aktuell fahr ich ein Mondraker Foxy RR/XR, ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Kind von Traurigkeit, man kann es schon gut laufen lassen.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich die 140mm hinten sehr oft ausnutze und gerne etwas mehr Federweg hätte.
Würde bei Conway auch eher ein Large nehmen sonst ist der Umstieg von Mondraker vielleicht zu krass.

Wie schlägt sich das Conway im Vergleich zu Orbea Rallon, SC Hightower LT, Trek Slash?

Lt. Linkage... sollte die Kinematik sehr ähnlich dem Slash sein


----------



## Hammerschmidt (24. September 2018)

Hallo, im WME29 ist ein Rock Shoy Monarch mit Debon Air Kammer ohne Vol-Spacer verbaut. Was sollte am Dämpfer im Shimstack verändert werden um den Dämpfer besser auf die Kinematik abzustimmen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder ein Tip.
Ziel wäre auf jedenfall das Ansprechverhalten etwas zu verbessern.
Danke für die Tips.


----------

